# pago en especies



## yserien

¿Cual es la palabra española para definir el pago de un coche nuevo entregando como parte del pago el viejo ? Una palabra,no una frase.gracias


----------



## ratona!84

hola!
Pues se me ha venido a la cabeza lo del plan renove, pero no sé si es eso lo que buscas...
Saludos!


----------



## pejeman

yserien said:


> ¿Cual es la palabra española para definir el pago de un coche nuevo entregando como parte del pago el viejo ? Una palabra,no una frase.gracias


 
En México decimos que te lo toman a cuenta, pero el precio de venta no supone que debas entregar tu auto viejo. Ese lo puedes vender en otra parte.

En otros artículos, como las baterías de los carros y motores eléctricos, se dice " a cambio". Es decir el precio a que se ofrece el artículo nuevo supone la entrega del bien ya usado.

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

En el DRAE encontré " a cuenta de"

*a *~* de.*
*1.* loc. prepos. En compensación, anticipo o a cambio de. _Quédate con el coche a cuenta de lo que te debo_

*Espero que nos acerque a lo que buscas.*

*Saludos*


----------



## heidita

dar el coche en pago/a cuenta


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

Respecto al título de este hilo, yo siempre he dicho, oído y leído "pago en especie", así en singular.

Saludos


----------



## ordequin

Hola amigos:
(¡Vaya preguntita, yserien...!)
¿Pignoración?
*pignorar**.*(Del lat. _pignorāre_).*1.* tr. Dar o dejar en prenda


----------



## Dama de noche

ordequin said:


> Hola amigos:
> (¡Vaya preguntita, yserien...!)
> ¿Pignoración?
> *pignorar**.*(Del lat. _pignorāre_).*1.* tr. Dar o dejar en prenda



No sirve, porque en ese caso el coche viejo sería una garantía y en cuanto pagara el coche nuevo se lo devolverían.


----------



## yserien

Los concesionarios de automoviles lollaman "reventa" me lo acaba de decir un amigo del foro.Gracias a todos.-


----------



## yserien

Pejeman, tal vez estés en lo cierto, ahì en ese querido México. Aquí en España decimos "pagar en especies" en plural. Oye,igual soy yo el equivocado.Saludos


----------



## Julián Martínez

Pides una palabra, no una frase, pues a mi no se me ocurre ninguna palabra, lo mas una frase y no es otra que *ENTREGAR A CUENTA.*
En mi opinión no vale dar en prenda, pignorar o hipotecar ya que eso sería entregar el coche viejo como garantía de que pagarás el nuevo y luego cuando el pago se completa te lo devuelven.


----------



## ordequin

Cierto, Damadenoche y Julián!
Oye, yserien, ¿entonces es "reventa", o "recompra"? Yo estoy que no me aclaro...tengo un cacao mental...


----------



## Julián Martínez

Pero reventa no vale para definir que uno entrega el coche viejo cuado compra uno nuevo. En todo caso reventa es lo que hace el dueño del concesionario de coches con tu vehículo usado, lo re-vende, lo vuelve a vender; al menos eso creo.


----------



## María Archs

Para mí realmente es una *compra-venta*. Los dos compráis, los dos vendéis.

En cuento a la palabra pignorar se usa en el ámbito comercial y bancario. Significa hipotecar títulos, acciones, bonos.... y mientras se tengan pignorados o hipotecados no se percibe pecunariamente los dividendos que éstos puedan generar.

Un saludo a todos.

María


----------



## pejeman

yserien said:


> Pejeman, tal vez estés en lo cierto, ahì en ese querido México. Aquí en España decimos "pagar en especies" en plural. Oye,igual soy yo el equivocado.Saludos


 
Hola:

En el DRAE viene en singular y tienes razón, cuando he ido a España, no he escuchado nada sobre pago en especies. Siempre pagué en efectivo o con tarjeta de crédito. 

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

María Archs said:


> Para mí realmente es una *compra-venta*. Los dos compráis, los dos vendéis.
> 
> En cuento a la palabra pignorar se usa en el ámbito comercial y bancario. Significa hipotecar títulos, acciones, bonos.... y mientras se tengan pignorados o hipotecados no se percibe pecunariamente los dividendos que éstos puedan generar.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.
> 
> María


 
Hola María:

Sólo una pequeña observación: Durante la vigencia de la hipoteca, el dueño del inmueble si tiene derecho a recibir los frutos del mismo. Si yo hipoteco una casa de mi propiedad puedo darla en arrendaamiento y recibir y disponer libremente de dichas rentas, a menos que hubiese existido pacto en contrario. Por acá mucha gente compra apartamentos (pisos, como decís en España) mediante un crédito hipotecario e inmediatamente los renta y con las rentas va pagando los abonos del crédito.

Saludos


----------



## norma 126

yserien said:


> ¿Cual es la palabra española para definir el pago de un coche nuevo entregando como parte del pago el viejo ? Una palabra,no una frase.gracias


 
 Puede decirse permutar.


----------



## pejeman

norma 126 said:


> Puede decirse permutar.


 
Hola:

Yo difiero completamente de aplicar "permutar". Permutar es sinónimo de trueque, cambiar una cosa por otra y sin que intervenga el dinero, lo que no se configura en el planteamiento de este hilo.

Saludos


----------



## Luis Albornoz

suele usarse 

"plan canje" traiga su vieja ... se la cambiamos por una flamante ... y ahórrese ... pesos


----------



## papagainho

Hola:

Yo conozco el plan renove, que sirve para móviles y para cohces( que yo sepa) en el que la propia empresa que te vende el coche nuevo acepta el viejo y te cobra menos. No es que te lo esté comprando, es una "renovación" , o al menos eso es lo que quieren que pienses.

Con los móviles pasa igual, la compañía te da un aparato nuevo a cambio del viejo ( así se aseguran que no lo liberalizas y lo usas con otra compañía, supongo).

No sé si te valdrá de algo. Un saludote


----------



## heidita

Una sola palabra que yo sepa no existe. He comprado un coche nuevo hace poco y he dado el mío viejo "en pago". Es lo que hay. Me han descontado cierta cantidad del nuevo y he tenido que pagar el resto. Plan renove es lo mismo pero con un coche viejo, también se descuenta una cantidad, siempre fija, del nuevo coche.


----------



## María Archs

pejeman said:


> Hola María:
> 
> Sólo una pequeña observación: Durante la vigencia de la hipoteca, el dueño del inmueble si tiene derecho a recibir los frutos del mismo. Si yo hipoteco una casa de mi propiedad puedo darla en arrendaamiento y recibir y disponer libremente de dichas rentas, a menos que hubiese existido pacto en contrario. Por acá mucha gente compra apartamentos (pisos, como decís en España) mediante un crédito hipotecario e inmediatamente los renta y con las rentas va pagando los abonos del crédito.
> 
> Saludos


 
Un pequeño detalle:

Una casa se hipoteca, no se pignora porque es un bien inmueble.
Se pignoran los activos financieros que son: valores, acciones, títulos, bonos,etc. y mientras los tengas pignorados (hipotecados) si generan algún beneficio tú no los cobras. 
Aunque las palabras hipotecar, pignorar, empeñar parezcan sinónimas tienen una aplicación y un funcionamiento distinto a la hora de aplicarlos. Tampoco  es lo mismo solicitar a una banco un crédito que una hipóteca aunque el fin de ambos sean la petición del mismo para financiar algo.
Si puedes agenciarte con un plan contable verás que son cuentas distintas porque su funcionamiento y aplciación es también distinto.

Un fuerte saludo

María


----------



## María Archs

Otra pequeña aclaración:
El pago en especies suele aparecer en el cobro de las nóminas. Un trabajador puede cobrar una parte en efectivo y otra en especies. Esas especies puede ser que la empresa le pague el alquiler de un piso, le regale un coche, unas vacaciones ... infinidad de cosas y el trabajador tiene que tributar por ello a Hacienda. 
Especies son también los premios que te llevas en un concurso o en ciertos sorteos. Sólo están exentos de tributar a Hacienda la Lotería Nacional del Estado y creo, que ahora también, los cupones de la ONCE en España.

Un saludo a todos

María


----------



## yserien

RECOMPRA, parece ser que,como en otras profesiones, los vendedores o concesionarios de automóviles nuevos tienen su propio lenguaje,argot,jerga.Ellos llaman al acto de percibir parte del valor del vehículo nuevo aceptando el viejo y no es necesario que medie contacto alguno,más que el especifico de compra-venta. Yo tampoco lo sabía. Perdonarme aquellos que se han sentido confundidos con mi definición anterior. Es recompra y no reventa.-


----------



## pejeman

María Archs said:


> Un pequeño detalle:
> 
> Una casa se hipoteca, no se pignora porque es un bien inmueble.
> Se pignoran los activos financieros que son: valores, acciones, títulos, bonos,etc. y mientras los tengas pignorados (hipotecados) si generan algún beneficio tú no los cobras.
> Aunque las palabras hipotecar, pignorar, empeñar parezcan sinónimas tienen una aplicación y un funcionamiento distinto a la hora de aplicarlos. Tampoco es lo mismo solicitar a una banco un crédito que una hipóteca aunque el fin de ambos sean la petición del mismo para financiar algo.
> Si puedes agenciarte con un plan contable verás que son cuentas distintas porque su funcionamiento y aplciación es también distinto.
> 
> Un fuerte saludo
> 
> María


 
Hola:

En realidad se trata de distintas modalidades de una apertura de crédito. Y la terminología legal es muy variada. En México existen:

Mutuo = contrato de préstamo
Mutuo simple = No genera intereses.
Mutuo con interés (Obvio)
Crédito con garantía prendaria = Empeñar algún bienmueble, incluidas acciones, bonos, obligaciones, etc.
Reporto: Préstamo de títulos financieros, bursátiles o no.
Crédito con garantía hipotecaria= Hipotecar un bien inmueble.
Crédito Quirografario = Sin garantía específica, con la pura firma del deudor. (Como las tarjetas de crédito)
Hipoteca Industrial: Sobre todos los bienes muebles e inmuebles de una negociación.
Obligaciones quirografarias.
Obligaciones con garantía hipotecaria.
Etc.

Las modalidades son muchas y se inventan más cada día, para adaptarse a las condiciones de los negocios.

Eso sí, a la hora de pagar, lo puedes hacer en efectivo o en especie (sic) como se dice acâ en México lindo y querido.

Saludos


----------



## carlosjvilladl

La palabra es dación: Transmisión, al acreedor o a los acreedores, del dominio de una cosa en compensación de una deuda.


----------



## Betildus

yserien said:


> ¿Cual es la palabra española para definir el pago de un coche nuevo entregando como parte del pago el viejo ? *Una palabra*,no una frase.gracias


¿Trueque?


----------



## clares3

Lamento haber llegado tarde

Pignorar, dar en prenda, es un contrato de garantía que no transmite la propiedad sino la posesión: el que pignora su coche, por ejemplo, no pierde la propiedad sino el uso, y lo recupera cuando paga la deuda.

La permuta, aunque permite parte en especies, supone normalmente que yo te doy algo (un solar) y tú me entregas en construcción lo que vale el solar.

Cuando alguien entrega su coche como anticipo y parte de pago de otro que se ha comprado lo único que hace es pagar mediante una de las formas que permite el Código civil, es decir, parte del precio en dinero y la otra en cosas acordadas con el vendedor, sea un coche o cualquier otra cosa.

En cuanto al pago en especie, va en singular por más que todo el mundo lo entiende si se dice en especies.
No hay palabra que exprese todo el concepto; la más aproximada creo que es "entrega a cuenta".
Clares3


----------



## josé león

En mi país se diría "parte de pago"...  

Así, se puede leer: "recibimos como parte de pago su vehículo usado". 

A propósito, no se utiliza "coche"... por lo general se dice "carro" y, comercialmente, "vehículo". La masiva emigración a España en los últimos años, determina que se empiece a escuchar "coche"... y "piso" por departamento... 

 Saludos

jl


----------



## clares3

Discúlpame. JoséLeón; he pensado poner carro en vez de coche pero creo que no debemos alterar lo que somos y  como hablamos; si lo hiciéramos el debate se iría al ¿cómo lo dicen ustedes?
Clares3


----------



## josé león

No. Gracias.  Sólo "informaba" que en Ecuador se dice "carro" y que la interacción Ecuador - España, empezaba -lo que es "perfectamente normal"- a introducir el término "coche" por carro y piso por apartamento. Desde luego tenemos que ser "auténticos"... pero conocer y apreciar las diferencias. Gracias otra vez Clares3, tu comentario. Saludos

jl


----------



## heidita

clares3 said:


> En cuanto al pago en especie, va en singular por más que todo el mundo lo entiende si se dice en especies.
> ..es "entrega a cuenta".
> Clares3


 
Interesante observación, clares. No sabía eso. Con frecuencia nos vemos _bombardeados _con giros erróneos que luego se aceptan como "correctos". 
A mí también me parece lo más adecuado: entrega a cuenta


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí pagar en especie es pagar con algo que no sea dinero.

Si le hago un trabajo a un plomero, y este me paga poniendo la tubería de mi casa, es un pago en especie.


----------



## krolaina

Yo os pongo lo que dice mi diccionario sobre Pago a Cuenta y vosotros decidís:

" Obligaciones tributarias distintas, pero relacionadas, de la obligación emanada de la, habitualmente, futura obligación jurídico-tributaria principal, consistentes en la anticipación del ingreso del impuesto, que pueden recaer sobre el propio sujeto pasivo o sobre un tercero".

¿Creéis que se puede aplicar al caso en cuestión? (Pregunto, me he terminado liando al final...!).


----------



## mixtli

Cambalache, "hacemos cambalache" digo yo.


----------



## gdiaz

norma 126 said:


> Puede decirse permutar.


 
Estoy de acuerdo en que la operacion de dar en parte de pago una cosa de menor valor que la que se compra es una permuta, pero "con alcance" (diferencia a favor del vendedor, que puede enterarse en dinero o en especie).


----------



## JABON

mixtli said:


> Cambalache, "hacemos cambalache" digo yo.



Hola a todos:

Me parece que Mixtli tiene razón en el sentido que un cambalache puede ser una prenda más algún dinero.

Bien es cierto que cambalache no tiene categoría para asentarse en documentos serios, pero algo es algo.

Por otra parte al decir *pago en especie* algunos salvadoreños lo podrían entender como  pagar favores con el cuerpo.

Saludos


----------



## heidita

alexacohen said:


> "pagar en especias" y no en "especies".


 


ToñoTorreón said:


> Para mí pagar en especie es pagar con algo que no sea dinero.


 
Aparece la locución en el DRAE. ¡Y en singular!



> especie
> *en **~**.*
> *1. *loc. adv. En frutos o géneros y no en dinero.


 


> Por otra parte al decir *pago en especie* algunos salvadoreños lo podrían entender como pagar favores con el cuerpo.


 
*Jabón*, en realidad, considerando el cuerpo como "género" (como de hecho algunos hombres lo hacen) corresponde a la definición.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que a lo que se refiere Jabón es que muchas veces, bromeando, diríamos algo así. 

Si no tienes dinero, y te invitan a comer, les dices que no puedes ir porque no hay lana. El que te invita insistirá (si le caes bien) y te dirá que después se lo pagas, o que acepta pago en especie o Cuerpo-Matic.


----------



## gdiaz

ToñoTorreón said:


> Creo que a lo que se refiere Jabón es que muchas veces, bromeando, diríamos algo así.
> 
> Si no tienes dinero, y te invitan a comer, les dices que no puedes ir porque no hay lana. El que te invita insistirá (si le caes bien) y te dirá que después se lo pagas, o que acepta pago en especie o Cuerpo-Matic.


 
JAja... ya que estamos de bromas, puedes pagar con Forni Card...


----------



## yserien

heidita said:


> Aparece la locución en el DRAE. ¡Y en singular!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jabón*, en realidad, considerando el cuerpo como "género" (como de hecho algunos hombres lo hacen) corresponde a la definición.


Alguien escribió pago en especias y no pago en especies o especie.
Durante muchos años las especias sobre todo las que venían de extremo oriente (la famosa ruta de Marco Polo)eran consideradas muy valiosas, casi como el oro. Pero en el caso que nos ocupa es "pago en especies o especie"


----------



## Betildus

ToñoTorreón said:


> Para mí pagar en especie es pagar con algo que no sea dinero.
> 
> Si le hago un trabajo a un plomero, y este me paga poniendo la tubería de mi casa, es un pago en especie.


 
Y a esto se le llama TRUEQUE.


----------



## krolaina

Betildus said:


> Y a esto se le llama TRUEQUE.


 
Bueno.... hoy en día no creo que sea muy "adecuado" hablar de trueques...no sé qué opináis al respecto. Mientras no sea un pago en carnes... (no Toño?).


----------



## josé león

carlosjvilladl said:


> La palabra es dación: Transmisión, al acreedor o a los acreedores, del dominio de una cosa en compensación de una deuda.


 
Creo que, más allá del lenguaje, el término financiero es -el señalado por Carlosjvilladl- "dación". 

Entregar el carro, es darlo en "dación en pago"... creo que sí... que así diría  un banquero. Saludos


jl


----------



## krolaina

josé león said:


> Creo que, más allá del lenguaje, el término financiero es -el señalado por Carlosjvilladl- "dación".
> 
> Entregar el carro, es darlo en "dación en pago"... creo que sí... que así diría un banquero. Saludos
> 
> 
> jl


 
Hola José,

Uno de los requisitos de la dación es que se entrega algo diferente a lo que se debe como título de pago (hasta aquí vamos bien) pero una vez que se realiza el intercambio tendría que quedar extinguida la obligación entre ambos (cosa que no sucede en el ejemplo de Yserien puesto que se paga una parte de lo estipulado). Como siempre, es opinable. 

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

krolaina said:


> pero una vez que se realiza el intercambio tendría que quedar extinguida la obligación entre ambos (cosa que no sucede en el ejemplo de Yserien puesto que se paga una parte de lo estipulado).


 
Así parece ser. 

La definicón dice esto:



> *dación.*
> *~ en pago.*
> *1. f. Der. Transmisión, al acreedor o a los acreedores, del dominio de una cosa en compensación de una deuda.*


 
Si es en_ compensación de la deuda_, no vale pare el término que se busca, ya que solo se entrega a cuenta, o en pago, y el resto en metálico o a crédito.


----------



## alexacohen

> Originally posted by *heidita*;
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by alexacohen
> "pagar en especias" y no en "especies" .
Click to expand...

No dije que fuera correcto. Dije que yo lo utilizaba. Después de años estudiando la sociedad en la Edad Media, donde sí existían los pagos en especias: normalmente azafrán y pimienta, que eran las más valiosas. 
Tampoco he visto que en el DRAE aparezca "especies" en plural. Aparece en singular, tal y como lo has copiado. De poner caritas de asco, puedes ponerlas en las dos.


----------



## carlosjvilladl

krolaina said:


> Hola José,
> 
> Uno de los requisitos de la dación es que se entrega algo diferente a lo que se debe como título de pago (hasta aquí vamos bien) pero una vez que se realiza el intercambio tendría que quedar extinguida la obligación entre ambos (cosa que no sucede en el ejemplo de Yserien puesto que se paga una parte de lo estipulado). Como siempre, es opinable.
> 
> Saludos.





heidita said:


> Así parece ser.
> 
> La definicón dice esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Si es en_ compensación de la deuda_, no vale pare el término que se busca, ya que solo se entrega a cuenta, o en pago, y el resto en metálico o a crédito.



La palabra es DACIÓN, ya que el automóvil viejo lo das en compensación de la deuda, el diccionario NO menciona en compensación de la totalidad  de la deuda. la deuda es el valor de tu automóvil viejo.


----------



## trejosluna

Sres.

con respecto al termino "permutar"

si bien es cierto la definicion dada por la RAE es la siguiente:
*permuta**.*


*1. *f. Acción y efecto de permutar algo por otra cosa.

*2. *f. Cambio, entre dos funcionarios públicos, de los empleos que respectivamente tienen.

*3. *f. Resignación o renuncia que dos eclesiásticos hacen de sus beneficios en manos del ordinario, con súplica recíproca para que dé libremente al uno el beneficio del otro.

*4. *f._ Der._ Contrato por el que se entrega una cosa a cambio de recibir otra.

debemos tomar en cuenta que dentro de la jerga de ventas de automoviles, esta palabra refleja la intencion del creador de este hilo.
por lo tanto a mi humilde parecer la palabra correcta dentro de la definicion y repito.. en el uso dentro del negocio de ventas de autos, sigue siendo Permuta.

Saludos


----------



## heidita

carlosjvilladl said:


> La palabra es DACIÓN, ya que el automóvil viejo lo das en compensación de la deuda, el diccionario NO menciona en compensación de la totalidad de la deuda. la deuda es el valor de tu automóvil viejo.


 
En efecto, dación, como ya he añadido en el mensaje anterior.

¿La deuda es tu coche _viejo_? La deuda que contraes el el coche _nuevo_. 

El automovil no lo das en compensación de la deuda(¡¡ojalá!!). Lo das en compensación de parte de la deuda.


----------



## Malaia

ratona!84 said:


> hola!
> Pues se me ha venido a la cabeza lo del plan renove, pero no sé si es eso lo que buscas...
> Saludos!


Desde luego es *plan renove*..incluso para los móviles. No olvidar que se hablan de coches. En otras cuestiones seguro que se aceptan otra forma de decirlo...pero que a nadie se le ocurra ir en España a comprar un coche y decir que dejará el viejo a cuenta. Es ridículo y de persona analfabeta.


----------



## yserien

Malaia said:


> Desde luego es *plan renove*..incluso para los móviles. No olvidar que se hablan de coches. En otras cuestiones seguro que se aceptan otra forma de decirlo...pero que a nadie se le ocurra ir en España a comprar un coche y decir que dejará el viejo a cuenta. Es ridículo y de persona analfabeta.


Creo que estás en un error ; dejar tu viejo coche (debidamente tasado y aceptado por ambas partes) como parte de pago del coche nuevo es una practica universalmente aceptada. Yo lo he hecho infinidad de veces.


----------



## heidita

> ...pero que a nadie se le ocurra ir en España a comprar un coche y decir que dejará el viejo a cuenta. Es ridículo y de persona analfabeta.





yserien said:


> Creo que estás en un error ; dejar tu viejo coche (debidamente tasado y aceptado por ambas partes) como parte de pago del coche nuevo es una practica universalmente aceptada. Yo lo he hecho infinidad de veces.


 
Malaia, esa es una afirmación algo radical. Sobre todo por que entramos un montón de gente en este grupo de "analfabetos". Yo siempre dejo mi coche, como bien dice mi amigo yserien, a cuenta, o sea, como parte del pago del coche nuevo. 

El _plan renove_ es otra cosa. Se practica solo con coches muy viejos que no se les puede tasar ya. Y es una cantidad fija (antes eran 70 000 pesetas) que se descuenta del coche nuevo.


----------



## Malaia

Perdón, supongo que en cada sitio será en modo distinto...yo he tenido ya varios coches y todos han entrado en plan renove..y mis teléfonos.


----------

